# Moving into the 21st Century



## VamP (20 Mar 2012)

Right, so based on my experiences described more closely in this thread here, and having broken my trusty MTB steed, as well as having found it generally less than competitive prior to the catastrophic bar collapse, I am now looking to move into the new era of feather light frames, suspension forks, disc brakes, 29er wheels, and horror of horrors - tubeless tyres.

So far my thoughts are pointing me here. What am I missing? Discuss.


----------



## VamP (23 Mar 2012)

30 people have looked and not one has an opinion on the Whyte 29'er? Any opinion welcome, I am a bit of a newbie in this MTB world.


----------



## GilesM (23 Mar 2012)

Looks like a pretty good bike, not bad spec, and probably quite light for a 29er, my only concern would be the tyres, fine for a dry dusty course, but I have a set (26" ones)on my hard tail, they're not ideal for mud, but they are fast rolling, also, I'm not sure if the rims are UST, if they are not then you'll need the special sealing rims tapes and sealant, gets a bit messy, best to go for a UST rim from the start if you are planning to go tubeless.


----------



## Friz (23 Mar 2012)

Looks a nice bit of kit. I'm slowly coming round to the idea of 29er's. Especially after the UCI World Cup last weekend. Other than that, I'd say research the forks. I've heard mixed opinions on the Reba's. One guy I know loves his, the other hates em. I guess much like anything else.


----------



## VamP (23 Mar 2012)

Oh brill. Two areas to look closely at. Cheers guys.

Keep them comin...


----------



## GilesM (23 Mar 2012)

Friz said:


> Looks a nice bit of kit. I'm slowly coming round to the idea of 29er's. Especially after the UCI World Cup last weekend. Other than that, I'd say research the forks. I've heard mixed opinions on the Reba's. One guy I know loves his, the other hates em. I guess much like anything else.


 
I had a set of Rebas for a few years, really good, and bomb proof, I've got Fox floats on my hardtail now, I think the fox forks are a wee bit better, but the Rebas definately need less attention.


----------



## VamP (23 Mar 2012)

What else would you guys be looking at if you were in the market for a race capable XC bike in that price range?


----------



## Friz (23 Mar 2012)

VamP said:


> What else would you guys be looking at if you were in the market for a race capable XC bike in that price range?


 
I've been drooling over this lil lady for the last few months just trying to justify it as an N+1
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57157

But then I'd probably actually have to start racing instead of just pretending I can....


----------



## VamP (26 Mar 2012)

Friz said:


> I've been drooling over this lil lady for the last few months just trying to justify it as an N+1
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57157
> 
> But then I'd probably actually have to start racing instead of just pretending I can....


 

The Cube looks good, but I think for XC racing application the 29er rules now. At least, at Checkendon everybody seemed to be on 29  Maybe it's just fashion?

Hmmm, that's the trouble with expensive kit - you then need to live up to it.

With that in mind, I am fixing up my steel rigid in the meantime, as I realise I should probably take my time choosing rather than make a snap decision. So I'll do at least one more race on the rigid and then see what happens.


I have been looking Rose 29'ers as well, they seem to be good value. Cannondale are in the frame too, they seem able to achieve amazing weights at given price points.


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2012)

Kinesis have a 29er frame now, you could build one.


----------



## VamP (26 Mar 2012)

Crackle said:


> Kinesis have a 29er frame now, you could build one.


 
True, and I love the Kinesis frames, and have read good things about their 29er. All the MTB parts I have knocking around are oldschool though , so I would have to buy everything from scratch. The economy of buying everything separately just doesn't stack up sadly


----------



## lukesdad (26 Mar 2012)

Not sure why you want a full bouncer if you are racing at places like Checkendon. 29 er fine on rolling
southern courses.


----------



## VamP (26 Mar 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Not sure why you want a full bouncer if you are racing at places like Checkendon. 29 er fine on rolling
> southern courses.


 
Christ, no, I don't want a full bouncer! Whatever gave you that idea. If there's one thing I am 100% sure of is that it's going to be a hardtail.


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Mar 2012)

I like Whyte, and I like the idea of 29ers. The components however seem a bit underspecced for the two grand price ticket, or is I just me? I say this as I have 100mm Reba forks and Elixir 3 brakes on my Trek MTB that only set me back a grand. I'm not sure on SRAM parts, so unless that chain set is the MTB equivalent of Force or Red, I'd wonder where the money is going...

It confuses me as my LBS stock Whyte, and I've always looked at them and drooled over the spec on some of them in the 1700 quid bracket!

All that said, please note there is no way the above components are LOW spec... I'd just expect slightly more for a two grand Hardtail!


:edit: found it. The model I saw in store was the Whyte 905 for 1675.00. It's not a 29er which is where I guess the money goes, but you get 120mm travel Reba forks, and Elixir 5 brakes. What I hadn't noticed in store was that it's a compact 26/39 chain set though! regardless, if it was me and I didn't have my heart set on a 29er, I'd be giving this a serious look.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Mar 2012)

VamP said:


> Christ, no, I don't want a full bouncer! Whatever gave you that idea. If there's one thing I am 100% sure of is that it's going to be a hardtail.


 Ooops clicked on the wrong Whyte in that link VamP


----------



## VamP (26 Mar 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> I like Whyte, and I like the idea of 29ers. The components however seem a bit underspecced for the two grand price ticket, or is I just me? I say this as I have 100mm Reba forks and Elixir 3 brakes on my Trek MTB that only set me back a grand. I'm not sure on SRAM parts, so unless that chain set is the MTB equivalent of Force or Red, I'd wonder where the money is going...
> 
> It confuses me as my LBS stock Whyte, and I've always looked at them and drooled over the spec on some of them in the 1700 quid bracket!
> 
> ...


 
I guess they charge for the very light carbon frame. I've looked at the 905, and would be happy with it now. Would I feel like I wanted to upgrade to a lighter frame with 29er wheels in a year or so? Very likely. Looked at that way the extra £300 seems like a good spend right now.

Still mulling it over though, the 905 is still in the frame.


----------



## VamP (26 Mar 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Ooops clicked on the wrong Whyte in that link VamP


 

I thought you must have done.


----------



## 02GF74 (27 Mar 2012)

29er - i don't think it is fashio, larger wheels will roll easier over uneven terrain = that's physics for yer,

consider cannondale flash as well as specialized & scott., i suspect carbon frame versions will be more than 1,900


----------



## VamP (28 Mar 2012)

02GF74 said:


> 29er - i don't think it is fashio, larger wheels will roll easier over uneven terrain = that's physics for yer,
> 
> consider cannondale flash as well as specialized & scott., i suspect carbon frame versions will be more than 1,900


 

Am looking at the flash and the Scott as well. They come in more expensive than the Whyte for similar spec, but it's not deal breakingly more expensive.

Yeah, I don't think 29ers are fashion either. The lads on them at Checkendon were brutally fast.


----------



## VamP (30 Mar 2012)

An update:

So a mate has a pile of MTB kit, which he reckons is sufficient to build a competitive machine, sans frame. I need to go round and look through, but he's willing to let me have the lot for £100 as he's having a clearout. 


Once I've identified what's there, I will start frame shopping.


In the meantime, as I don't want to be missing races, I have fixed up my rigid, new stem, new bars, new tyres. I'll let you know how that goes 

I have gone for riser 680mm bars (previously flat 600) and much shorter stem (90 instead of 135). 2.1 Rocket Rons over previous 1.5 CX Comps.

Feels like a different bike. In a good way. In race form it weighs in at 24lbs.

If I like the way it races, I might consider building up a 29er with rigid carbon forks, unless Dave has a wheelset amongst his pile of stuff, in which case I might stay with 26.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Mar 2012)

Do you need 2.1 s ?


----------



## VamP (5 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Do you need 2.1 s ?


 
Need, need... who knows what I need. Better legs probably. But in the interim I got these racing ralph's as PX had them on a special. And 2.1 was a bizarre typo, they're 2.25.


----------



## VamP (30 Apr 2012)

Update.

Finally got to traipse round to mate's house (North London) and go through his bits. Decided to put 29er on hold and bought his Pace RC305 frame and a bag full of bits off him. Whole bunch of XT groupset, a wheelset Hope/Mavic, Hope brakes, decent Easton/Thompson finishing kit all in for £300. Just ordered the missing bits (fork mainly , crankset, one shifter) and am looking at a total build cost of £800, with Reba RLT 120mm, XT drivetrain, Hope 180/160 brakes, halfway decent wheelset that's just been rebuilt, and a whole bunch of various spares thrown in.

Can't wait to get stuck into the build now  just what i need now, a project to take my mind off the fact that I can't get out and ride.


----------

